# Vegas Baby!!!



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I will be in Vegas from 12/10 to 12/13 for some much needed RR. I would like to meet up with Vegas and West Coast BOTLs and SOTLs out there. Suggest a time and date and I will be there.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't know for certain but I was thinking of going to Vegas either 12/10-12/13 or 12/17-12/20. If I do go the 10th thru the 13th, it is a done deal that we will hook up. I'll let you know.

Any one else?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I might be able to convince the wife for another vegas trip.... 
Scott


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Don't know for certain but I was thinking of going to Vegas either 12/10-12/13 or 12/17-12/20. If I do go the 10th thru the 13th, it is a done deal that we will hook up. I'll let you know.
> 
> Any one else?


Lots of great deals in Vegas on 12/10 week ...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Lots of great deals in Vegas on 12/10 week ...


Care to be specific?
PM me if you'd rather not post them here.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Care to be specific?
> PM me if you'd rather not post them here.


Hotel deals ... 

Example ...

Bellagio for from 12/10 to 12/13 for 404 (including airfare to and from Philadelphia, PA) ...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

VEGAS??? I hate vegas


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> VEGAS??? I hate vegas


That's okay. You're not invited!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ill still be stuck here, :hn , shoot me a pm might be able to squeeze in a little herf.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

pnoon said:


> That's okay. You're not invited!


what now that you know hwere I get all my shitty cigars ya dont needd me


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> VEGAS??? I hate vegas


if you go i'll go..


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

maybe me too (if I can get the time off)


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

poker said:


> maybe me too (if I can get the time off)


WOW even Pokie chimed in


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> WOW even Pokie chimed in


what am i? chopped liver...lol..lets do this..i'll just dump the wife off with poker and we can herf.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> what am i? chopped liver


why yes ...yes U are


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

For some reason I thought that was a weekend.. looks like its a sunday mon tues.. don't know if I can swing that.
Scott


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> if you go i'll go..


Vegas won't have you until you visit a S.H.I.T Herf!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> For some reason I thought that was a weekend.. looks like its a sunday mon tues.. don't know if I can swing that.
> Scott


set it up for a weekend then


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> why yes ...yes U are


dont you know who i think i am? 
sorry peter, i snuck into vegas already when you were in germany i think..not a virgin anymore..i might be hitting cali next month...last minute deal though..


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

well im going next weeeknd but I dont mind going again for a herf


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

anyone else?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> what am i? chopped liver...lol..lets do this..i'll just dump the wife off with poker and we can herf.


This is what exactly I'm planning to do ... she'll do the casino thing ... I will herf ...

There is suppose to be a cigar bar or at least a bar in Paris Vegas.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I may be able to convince the wife to go for that weekend, and I could herf for a little bit on Sunday before we head back to home.
Scott


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

I would love to join you guys for a little HERF here in Vegas. Let me know the details.

Stephen


----------



## olateone (Jan 1, 2000)

I'd like to join you guys.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

cool guys just looks like all we need is to find what weekend to go


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

bonggoy said:


> This is what exactly I'm planning to do ... she'll do the casino thing ... I will herf ...


Leave her in the casino for a couple of days. Get a rental car and drive to LA. We will take care of the rest when you get here.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Leave her in the casino for a couple of days. Get a rental car and drive to LA. We will take care of the rest when you get here.


Larry - Excellent idea. But I might not have a wife to speak of when I get back


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

bonggoy said:


> There is suppose to be a cigar bar or at least a bar in Paris Vegas.


Don't forget to hit up the Patrosian Bar in the Bellagio... great place for a Stogie with friends


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bump ...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Bump ...


Right now, it's looking like I am not going to be doing Vegas in December. But like the weather, that could change (again).


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

bump..


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

so need to get another vegas herf going


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> so need to get another vegas herf going


December 10 - 13 ... pick a date ...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Enjoy the R&R brother!!!......


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I am still here and looks like I will be open those days, let me know the plan or what works for you.


----------



## emyiam (Dec 1, 2006)

Is there a date set for this Las Vegas Herf ?? Read and re-read post and can't seem to figure out if it IS or ISn't happening. If so count on 2 more attending, my Hubby and I live about 2 hrs from there and would drive in for the evening.
Emy


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I guess no one wants to be in charge of this oh well Ill still be in down town for new years weekendbut ill be :al


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*This is happening*

I need to be selfish a little bit now. I will be in town from December 10 - 13, Sun to Wed. Seeing that this will be a long shot at best for SoCal people to make, I propose *Monday Dec 11 7pm* at Casa Fuente.

Post your name here if you can make it:

1. Bonggoy


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Offer still stands, leave the wife in Vegas for a day, drive or fly to LA and we'll do a herf for you!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> *This is happening*
> 
> I need to be selfish a little bit now. I will be in town from December 10 - 13, Sun to Wed. Seeing that this will be a long shot at best for SoCal people to make, I propose *Monday Dec 11 7pm* at Casa Fuente.
> 
> ...


Come on Vegas/SoCal people. I know you are out there. If Monday is not good for, suggest an alternative date and time. If I have to meet each an everyone of you individually, I will do that


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

have fun bro...


----------



## olateone (Jan 1, 2000)

Bonggoy....PM sent.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm gonna be there, just not sure of the dates yet. All depends on my contract work. clients, etc.
Many of my clients are trying to get things done prior to the holidays, so its really up to them when I can go. For all I know I'll be there New Years Eve (oh great lol)


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

poker said:


> I'm gonna be there, just not sure of the dates yet. All depends on my contract work. clients, etc.
> Many of my clients are trying to get things done prior to the holidays, so its really up to them when I can go. For all I know I'll be there New Years Eve (oh great lol)


man your saposed to slow down when you get to your age


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

olateone said:


> Bonggoy....PM sent.


Got your PM.

Sunday is good. How about we meet up at the Parisian Bar around 3pm?


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Let me know when plans are settled (date, place and time) I will probally be able to make it. Depending if the Wife has to work and I have to watch the kid. :w


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Hot Casa Fuente girls. I smoke pretty much everywhere. Met Olateone. We smoked a couple and drank a couple as well. Thanks buying my drinks. 

I'm happy.


----------



## olateone (Jan 1, 2000)

Had a great time, too.

You're too generous with your rare Habanos.:dr 

Thanks for the insights on my future purchases.

Oh....what happened here....stays here


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

olateone said:


> Had a great time, too.
> 
> You're too generous with your rare Habanos.:dr
> 
> ...


i wanna see pics..


----------

